# Moringa powder soap



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2018)

Just made my soap with moringa powder. Used 2 heaping tsp for a 1lb batch.

First photo is the powder mixed with water, second is right after I poured the lye solution into the oils and finally, fresh poured soap.

It did darken some when I added the lye but it stayed green. I expected it to turn yellower, would be nice if it stays green.
Hopefully the powder isn't too scratchy, its really fine but you can see flecks in the soap. Scented with peppermint and balsam


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 22, 2018)

It's such a beautiful green! I sometimes watch Skinpassion on YouTube and she's made soap with fresh moringa leaves from her yard. It was very interesting to watch. I've forgotten, what are the benefits of moringa in soap?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2018)

It is really pretty, I hope it stays. I honestly don't know what the benefit is supposed to be, I just thought the soap looked really nice.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 22, 2018)

Ooohh that will be spectacular if it stays that color and I love the specks !


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2018)

It ended up going into full gel and went a bit darker but the small individual testers I made are still bright green. I probably should have used a bit less, my heaping tsp most likely pushed 1 tbs.

Another weird thing is I can smell the moringa. Its a slightly bitter and even comes through over the strong FO.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2018)

Cut soap, top and bottom along with a close up of the ungelled sample sized bar.

I can't smell the moringa anymore


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 24, 2018)

It will be very interesting to see if the colour changes as it ages.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 24, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> It's such a beautiful green! I sometimes watch Skinpassion on YouTube and she's made soap with fresh moringa leaves from her yard. It was very interesting to watch. I've forgotten, what are the benefits of moringa in soap?



It's apparently got lots of antioxidants, is anti-inflammatory as well as antibacterial.. Also an astringent. It also has loads of vitamins.
But I have no idea if all of that works when in soap lol

@Obsidian, your moringa soap turned out waaaay better than mine. Maybe coz I used neem, too lol. The flower one is very pretty


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 24, 2018)

@Dawni  thank you, I really like how it turned out. I love neem soap, it one of my favorite luxury oils to use.

Try soaking some of your dried leaves in water and blending them, preferably in a bullet blender. That way you might be able to get it a lot finer. You can strain out the bigger pieces of leaf if you want.


----------

